#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-25
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg er ved at installer ubuntu for første gang, men får en grafik fejl når jeg booter fra CD-ROM
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg prøver at bruge det alternative ISO til at installere fra, måske løser det probelmet :-)
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål efter at have installeret ubuntu 10.10 for første gang start maskinen op med en command promt grub> hvorfor gør den det?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: hej
<Eliasen> Ubuntubruger4, har du prøver at genstarte? :D
<Ubuntubruger4> mere end en gang :-)
<Eliasen> Ok, måske er dit grafikkort ikke understøttet...
<Ubuntubruger4> det så eller ud til at virke fint under installationen
<Eliasen> Okay, så må du nok snakke med en anden end mig :)
<Ubuntubruger4> den skriver jeg kan bruge TAB, men jeg kan ikke gennemskue hvilke af de forskellige komandos jeg skal bruge
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: ok, helt generelt er grub opstartsprogrammet
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad gør jeg så
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, TAB er tasten til ventstre for q tasten
<Ubuntubruger4> ok det ved jeg :-)
<TLE> der ligger en del af grub på din første harddisk og ligger resten på en almindelig partition
<lars_t_h> så ikke sådan ud, og man aldrig rigtig vide hvilket niveau en bruger er på
<TLE> som regel når der går ting galt er det fordi den første del af grub ikke kan finde ud af hvor den anden del ligger, men det ser ikke ud til at være det der er problemet her idet den faktisk starter op
<TLE> er det en dual boot maskine
<Ubuntubruger4> Ok jeg blev nød til at installer det 2 gange før det lykkedes
<Ubuntubruger4> Nej der er ikke dual boot på maskinene
<TLE> hvorfor var du nødt til at installere to gange?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, du har et nvidia kort? nogle af dem giver sort skærm under boot -  der skal du gøre noget bestemt ved start, og så lave en ændring for at den aldrig igen starter op med sort skærm
<lars_t_h> også efter boot
<TLE> lars_t_h: der er ikke sort skærm, han booter op til en grub prompt
<Ubuntubruger4> En af gangen, jeg er ikke så god til at multi svare:-)
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> ok
<Ubuntubruger4> Den starter op med grub>
<lars_t_h> og så?
<Ubuntubruger4> så sker der ikke mere
<Ubuntubruger4> det er som om den veter på et eller andet
<lars_t_h> ubuntu du bliver nok nødt til at starte op i et live system, og så opdatere grub
<lars_t_h> det er meget langhårdet så det er måske bedre bare at reinstallere
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, ^
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg kan godt prøve at installer igen men hvorfor kommer den ikke videre?
<lars_t_h> fordi den ikke ved hvad den skal forsætte med
<Ubuntubruger4> så dit bedste bud er install igen :-)
<lars_t_h> det er update-grun der ikke er blevet kørt før du lukkede ned sidst
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, ja hvis det skal være nemt at forklare
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, sidste ting
<lars_t_h> den skive du har lavet
<lars_t_h> har du brændt den ved laveste hastighed
<lars_t_h> ?
<lars_t_h> Der sker ofte fejl hvis bare bruger standard som er max hastighed
<Ubuntubruger4> nej det har jeg godt nok ikke tænkt på
<lars_t_h> ok, når du nu starter op igen, så vælg at lave selv test
<lars_t_h> det tager lidt lang tid, men er det værd
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, ^
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg prøver med en anden CD, tak for hjælpen :-)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, ok, brug evt alternative iso ...
<lars_t_h> hvis desktop iso ikke virker
<Ubuntubruger4> OK jeg vender tilbage hvis det ikke virker.
<lars_t_h> iorden
<lars_t_h> start med at skrive mit nick eller ? og så spørgsmål i et ord ...
<MikeDK> personen er smuttet lars_bauer :-)
<MikeDK> lars_t_h,
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ja fnadt jeg ud af ...
<lars_t_h> grr
<MikeDK> hehe
<lars_t_h>  møg tastatur
<MikeDK> KAN jo osse være der skal bruges nomodeset
<lars_t_h> Det er et billigt tastatur (til 50,- og man får som regel hvad man betaler for ...
<MikeDK> heh præcis
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, det var det jeg ikke kunne komme i tanke om!
<MikeDK> ja nomodeset?
<MikeDK> det med grafikkortet?
<lars_t_h> jep
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-26
<MikeDK> folkens, vigtig meddelelse- > hold jer fra p7zip i øjeblikket, der er en mega bug i den i øjeblikket der gør at i ikke kan udpakke filerne igen efter de er blevet zippet
<MikeDK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/p7zip/+bug/602671
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 602671 in hundredpapercuts "Description: p7zip " [Low,In progress]
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-27
<Lhademmor> ?spørgsmål Hey alle. Jeg kører Natty beta (1 dag endnu - for så bliver den jo officiel :) ), men jeg må indrømme at jeg virkelig ikke kan klare det nye Unity interface. Jeg kan forstå på forskellige blogs at Canonical planlægger at udfase brugen af GNOME totalt fra Ocelot. Vil det betyde at der ikke længere vil være mulighed for at bruge GNOME? Jeg overvejer lige nu om jeg skal skifte til Linux Mint for at få GNOME ti
<Lhademmor> lbage, men jeg vil helst ikke miste den gode support (og pakkearkiver) som Ubuntu har...
<TLE> Der er ikke tale om at udfase GNOME (som jeg en en rte stor mændge af pakker) men blot hovedgrænsefladen til det
<TLE> Jeg tør ikke sige det præcist, men jeg vil skyde på at der vil blive lavet nogle værktøjer til at skifte til gnome shell
<Lhademmor> TLE, okay godt at vide
<TLE> ja altså, jeg kan selvfølgelig ikke garantere at det bliver muligt at skifte, det kan jo godt være at det er meget svært, men jeg vil næsten tro at det kan lade sig gøre og at nogen vil kaste sig over at forklare hvordan man gør det
<TLE> hvorvidt det stadig bliver muligt at skifte tilbage til klassisk GNOME (hvis man heller ikke vi lhave GNOME shell) er nok mere tvivlsomt
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, der vil hele tiden være GNOME for Ubuntu også selv om du bruger Unity - Oneiric (Ubuntu 11.10) bruger GNOME 3, mens Natty bruger GNOME 2
<lars_t_h> TLE, den vil nok være der som pakker i et repo
<TLE> ja
<TLE> bliver nødt til at smutte, snakkes
<lars_t_h> hej
<Lhademmor> lars_t_h, jeg mener den der irriterende Netbook sidebar. Den har jeg store problemer med
<Lhademmor> altså Unity
<lars_t_h> ok, der er ikke nogen seperat netbook installations iso
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, når du kører er program i full screen tilstand forsvinder den ud til siden - det er ganske fint
<lars_t_h> ellers kan du bare bruge KDE via Kubuntu hvis du hverken kan lide Unity eller GNOME Shell som kommer med GNOME 3
<Lhademmor> lars_t_h, sorry hvis jeg udtrykte mig uklart: Jeg kører Ubuntu på en stationær, og jeg er irriteret over hele det sidebar interface der. Yeah, jeg overvejer KDE (men behøver jeg installere Kubuntu? Kan jeg ikke bare fjerne Unity og installere KDE i stedet?)
 * lars_t_h går ud fra at Lhademmor ikke kan lide Unity og GNOME Shell da de ligner hinanden ret meget
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, omvendt rækkefølge ellers er der ingen desktop
<lars_t_h> men ja: installer kubuntu-desktop, og genstart, og også kde-langage dansk pakkerne ellers er der ikke dansk sprog
<Lhademmor> lars_t_h, er der så en nem måde at purge det gamle Unity-crap på hvis jeg kan lide KDE og ikke gider have for meget junk liggende og fylde?
<lars_t_h> bagefter kylder du så unity og ubuntu apkker ud, men pas på
<Lhademmor> hivemind
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, altså det nemmeste er at installere fra en Kubuntu 11.04 iso
<Lhademmor> okay
<Lhademmor> De bliver vel udgivet i morgen?
<lars_t_h> så er den ren, ellers vil der nok altid ligge et eller andet og flyde
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, regn med den 29. kl 14, den 28 er midt i stille havet kl 3:59 UTC-12, og så bliver det den 29. kl 14 her i Dk
<lars_t_h> *s/3:59/23:59
<Lhademmor> okay
<Lhademmor> Ellers kan jeg vel bare tage betaen og så opdatere det hele med det samme. Det er vel det samme?
<lars_t_h> Du får lige topic fra #ubuntu-release-party:
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, Topic for #ubuntu-release-party is: Welcome to the online Ubuntu Release Party! | 11.04 is *NOT* out yet; release will be announced by the Release Manager. | Ubuntu 11.04 release is scheduled somewhere in the time period when it's April 28th somewhere in the world, not at a specific time | Do not say it's released or post links to it until the Release Manager says so, or you may be banned without warning.
<lars_t_h> * Topic for #ubuntu-release-party set by rww at Wed Apr 27 04:41:04 2011
<Lhademmor> k tak
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, du kan bare join den kanal og så engang i mellem skrive / efterfulgt af topic og se om der står om Natty er udgivet
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, der er også #ubutnu+1 kanalen
<lars_t_h> Lhademmor, du kan også distupgrade betaen, ja
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-28
<Lhademmor> ?spørgsmål Hey, nu har jeg fået installeret Kubuntu, og vil gerne få installeret en driver til mit ATI grafikkort, men af en eller anden mærkelig grund viser Additional drivers ikke nogle drivers til mit kort (sært, for Ubuntu viste det, og lod mig hente fglrx)
<Lhademmor> Anyone?
<decibyte> er der nogen der ved ca. hvad (dansk) tid 11.04 lander?
<TLE> decibyte: nej, det eneste der vides er at den lander på et eller andet tidspunkt mens det er den 28 et eller andet sted i verden
<TLE> hvis du vil vide det det nanosekund den er udkommet kan du slutte dig til de andre i #ubuntu-release-party
<decibyte> TLE: tak. det kigger jeg fluks ind.
<decibyte> hov, jeg kigger det forkerte sted. den er der allerede.
<TLE> decibyte: ikke nødvendigvis, vent heller til det er officielt og med links, ellers ender du måske med en build fra i går
<TLE> men det er sikkert snart sabdfl har lige sluttet sig til festen ;)
<decibyte> TLE: hm. okay. æv :)
<Ubuntubruger0> When will Ubuntu 11.04 arrive?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: when it is ready
<TLE> :P
<decibyte> hehe
<Ubuntubruger0> Well that makes sense xD
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: there is no fixed time, just sometime today
<Ubuntubruger0> Ok, I'll check back 23:59 today
<decibyte> nu er den der vist!
<MikeDK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<MikeDK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso.torrent
<MikeDK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<MikeDK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Ubuntubruger0> Nice
<TLE> at der findes links behøver ikke at betyde at det er de rigtige, jeg ville vente indtil der kommer en officiel besked ud
<Ubuntubruger0> Tjek siden ubuntu.com der står at det er her, men siden er mega buggy :D
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, det er fordi de fleste uvidende folk KUN henter direkte, og det belaster deres side og servers, så istedet for at hent via torrent, så går det som regel meget hurtigere
<MikeDK> men skal man ha cd versionen af dem alle så skal man hente fra http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Ubuntubruger0> Okay :D
<decibyte> NU er det officielt!
<MikeDK> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Tak> \o/
<lars_t_h> Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed og ikke bare opgive efter få minutter| http://wiki.ubuntu-dk.org/GuidesHowtos/UBertha | Ubuntu "Natty Narwhal" 11.04 er releaset - kig på #ubuntu-release-party kanalen | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark
<lars_t_h> .dk/forum/
<lars_t_h> Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed og ikke bare opgive efter få minutter| http://wiki.ubuntu-dk.org/GuidesHowtos/UBertha | Ubuntu "Natty Narwhal" 11.04 er released - kig på #ubuntu-release-party kanalen | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark
<lars_t_h> .dk/forum/
<TLE> released -> udgivet
<TLE> på dansk
<kristian_> lars_t_h, tak, tak, tak
<TLE> lars_t_h: ^^
<lars_t_h> Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed og ikke bare opgive efter få minutter| http://wiki.ubuntu-dk.org/GuidesHowtos/UBertha | Ubuntu "Natty Narwhal" 11.04 er udgivet - kig på #ubuntu-release-party kanalen | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.
<lars_t_h> dk/forum/
<TLE> *G*
<TLE> den vil bare ikke
<lars_t_h> hej snigepige Natty blev ugivet kl 15:20
<TLE> det kan være du skal undvige skråstregerne
<lars_t_h> *udgivet
<snigepige> lars_t_h, ok
<TLE> http://www.whatever.dk//subsection//one
<TLE> nah
<TLE> måske er det for lang
<TLE> t
<lars_t_h> incl download url? istedet?
<pixiarvai> med mindre du regner med at folk kører 50" skærme, er den topic alt for lang
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, en linie fra eller til gør vel ikke noget
<pixiarvai> tjoo, på min er det hele ud i en lang linie
<pixiarvai> xchat2
<lars_t_h> jeg bruger xchat der derler det op i flere linier pr automatik
<pixiarvai> hmm
<lars_t_h> eller xchat2 hedder den
<lars_t_h> ikke gnome variant
<pixiarvai> XChat 2.8.6
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, xchat 2.8.8 (ikke gnome variant)
<lars_t_h> pix altså hvis du tænker på den øverste tekstboks så så den er ud i en lang linie, men har du så prøvet at holde musemarkøren over tekstfeltet og se hvad der sker
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ^
<pixiarvai> det er måske der forskellen er, jeg bruger gnome
<pixiarvai> popup med en mindre firkant hvor det hele står
<lars_t_h> du kan også bare skrive / og så topic lige efter hinanden
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ja det hedder tooltiptext
<pixiarvai> jeg læser den alligevel ikke, det var mere hvordan nye ser det
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det ser muligvis pænere ud i java appleten, men jeg ved det ikke.
<pixiarvai> det kan jeg kigge på i morgen fra arbejde
<TLE> irssi ftw
<Ubuntubruger7> ?Spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål: Hvordan bliver en erfarne bruger af ubuntu? er der nogen programmer man kan øve sig i .. så man får bedre kendskab til ubuntu ?? .. er heelt ny til det her ..
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, installer den i dual boot, og brug den sideløbende med det styresystem du normalt bruger
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-29
<ChrisBuchholz> godnat
<lars_bauer> ?spørgsmål. Hej, jeg har en asus 3000A med ubuntu  10.10 - Maverick Meerkat indstalleret. Hvordan bruger jeg dens indbyggede kamera. Jeg har installeret Cheese, men den kan ikke finde kameraet
<ChrisBuchholz> lars_bauer: Hvis du ikke har noget imod det, så kan du spørge på #ubuntu i stedet. Der har du nok større chance for at få et kvalificeret svar disse dage.
<ChrisBuchholz> Den er på engelsk, dog.
<TLE> lars_bauer: det der er et problem som er specifikt for et bestemt stykke hardware
<TLE> der er der nok ikke nogen vej uden om google
<MikeDK> lars_bauer, fyr lige lsusb af
<MikeDK> og copy/paste output her
<MikeDK> spørgsmålet er om det er microdia eller andet mærke
<MikeDK> plejer gerne at være microdia der laver de der laptop-webcams
<MikeDK> ChrisBuchholz, en anden gang så vent liiige indtil der måske er andre folk der får svaret
<ChrisBuchholz> MikeDK: Naah - igår var der 4 personer som skrev hele dagen og ingen svar fik
<ChrisBuchholz> MikeDK: idag syntes jeg, atj eg ville være sød at sende folk videre
<lars_bauer> Hvis vi alle går på #ubuntu så kommer der aldrig gang i #ubuntu-dk
<ChrisBuchholz> lars_bauer: jeg gik ud fra at du ønskede hjælp, og tænkte ikke over de religiøse mål i dit spørgsmål.
<lars_bauer> Mit problem er ikke missionskritisk, så jeg har tid at vente til der er en herinde som kan glæde mig med lidt hjælp.
<MikeDK> ChrisBuchholz, nu er det sådan at når man stiller et spørgsmål på #ubuntu så kan man sidde og vente i flere timer inden der blir afgivet et svar, hvis der da overhovedet blir afgivet et svar der :-) har selv været der og gider ikke at sætte mine ben der igen, for enten får man beskidte svar eller osse får man ingen svar
<MikeDK> lars_bauer, ka du ikke lige fyre den kommando af jeg bad dig om før i terminalen, og copy/paste output her
<MikeDK> lsusb
<MikeDK> så ka det være jeg kan være dig bedre behjælpelig
<MikeDK> har nemlig selv rodet en del med webcam på min gamle HP DV9000 model
<MikeDK> så har da lidt erfaring
<ChrisBuchholz> MikeDK: det har jeg aldrig oplevet :)
<MikeDK> så har du været heldig ChrisBuchholz
<lars_bauer> lsusb
<lars_bauer> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lars_bauer> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lars_bauer> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c521 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver
<lars_bauer> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lars_bauer> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5603 ALi Corp. M5603 Video Camera Controller
<lars_bauer> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<lars_bauer> MikeDK, :O)
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> det er sgu da gammelt hardware på det webcam
<MikeDK> Ali stoppede for laaang tid siden med at lave webcams til laptops, afaik
<lars_bauer> Jeg købte den i 2006.
<MikeDK> ser ud til at denne er løsningen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657909
<lars_bauer> Super det chekker jeg lige ud :O)
<MikeDK> noget helt andet lars_bauer , hvilken version af skype har du installeret?
<MikeDK> aaaarrgghh
<TLE> MikeDK: han kommer nok tilbage, han er logget en del af og på tidligere, måske hans linje er lidt ustabil
<MikeDK> lars_bauer, fik du det til at funge?
<lars_bauer> Der kom lige en lapning af konens cykel på tværs. Nu skal hun køres. (trods frisklappet cykel)
<lars_bauer> Vender tilbage når jeg får tid.
<lars_bauer> MikeDK, Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Kan ikke identificere enhed '/dev/video0'.
<lars_bauer> jeg kører gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Kan ikke identificere enhed '/dev/video0'. [v4l2_calls.c(488): gst_v4l2_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src1:
<lars_bauer> system error: Ingen sådan fil eller filkatalog]
<MikeDK> lars_bauer, har du lavet den kopiering af v4l2 som han beskriver at han har gjort?
<lars_bauer> Hvilken kopiering. Jeg går i stå ved i gstreamer-properties den kan ikke finde /dev/video
<lars_bauer> c/video/video0
<lars_bauer> I was unlucky and did not saw myself.
<Ubuntubruger7> en af mine fibernet venner kan ikke komme på ubuntudanamarks hjemmeside, opdate ripe ranges eller stop med at bruge geoip som er 10 år gammel
<LasseL> godaften
<LasseL> jeg har installeret en 10.04 server
<LasseL> men jeg kom til at installere den  dansk - det var en fejl
<LasseL> jeg har fet rettet sproget, men jeg kan ikkeaa den til at aette mit keyboard over paa engelsk
<LasseL> google siger: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<LasseL> men det virker ikke for mig
<LasseL> aaske console-data i stedet for ..
<LasseL> .. reboot
<LasseL> no luck
<LasseL> nogen forslag?
<Ubuntubruger7> ser friends :)
<Ubuntubruger7> du skal vælge keyboard som den login user du er
<LasseL> men hvordan?
<Ubuntubruger7> gnome ?, den har 3 menuer i toppen, den sidste er en med settings på engelsk
<LasseL> fdssdfakljasdfjlksdfajklsd
<LasseL> ak
<LasseL> jeg paa en server installation
<LasseL> ingen gnome
<Ubuntubruger7> ah derfor
<Ubuntubruger7> har glemt hvordan det gøres på en server, da jeg selv bruger gentoo som server
<LasseL> fair nok
<LasseL> jeg har heller aldrig skullet skifte sprog foer
<LasseL> det var en ren hjernebloedning af vaelge dansk
<LasseL> jeg kan ikke forstaa fejlbeskederne paa dansk
<Ubuntubruger7> men det er glibc locale du vil have nls til at bruge en_UK locale igen ?
<LasseL> og de kan ikke googles
<LasseL> det er mit keyboard layout
<LasseL> programmerne er paa engelsk nu
<Ubuntubruger7> på gentoo stilles det med keymap i /etc/conf.d/keyboard
<LasseL> der er desvaere ingen conf.d folder i ubuntu
 * Ubuntubruger7 kan ikke få freenas til at virke med ftp, herlig weekend :)
<LasseL> laekkert
<LasseL> jeg er faktisk ved at saette et nas op
<LasseL> jeg taenkte bare at jeg var mere kompetent med ubuntu end med freenas
<Ubuntubruger7> hvorfor ikke freenas så ?
<LasseL> .. jeg er lidt ved at fortryde
<Ubuntubruger7> thumps up :)
<Ubuntubruger7> ubuntu servers er kun for real geeks
<LasseL> men jeg tror nu at naar jeg senere vil noget avanceret, saa har jeg det lettere i ubuntu
<LasseL> siger manden som koerer gentoo
<Ubuntubruger7> er på en windows xp lige nu
<LasseL> det gjorde jeg ogsaa for hvad? 7 aar siden?
<LasseL> jeg er paa irssi via ssh fra nas boxen
<LasseL> min desktop koerer windows 7
<LasseL> jeg plejer at koere ubuntu
<LasseL> men jeg er blevet bidt af at spille skydespil
<Ubuntubruger7> ja alt er muligt på en vmware workstation :)
<LasseL> og det bliver bare aldrig helt det samme
<LasseL> http://www.shg.dk/Server/HP-ProLiant-N36L-MicroServer-NAS-2230693.html
<LasseL> jeg har koebt saadan en
<LasseL> og puttet 3 2TB diske i
<LasseL> i raid 5
<LasseL> den er rigtigt soed
<Ubuntubruger7> ja hp har nogen af de små mico itx maskiner de er cute, men de mangler asus eee bios så det er ligemeget :=)
<Ubuntubruger7> min mindste asus eee kører freenas uden problem, havde ikke plads til at kører ubuntu-netbook på den
<LasseL> hvorfor skal man have en eee bios?
<Ubuntubruger7> usb boot
<Ubuntubruger7> booter alle disks du kan sætte til den, kan man ikke sige om andre
<LasseL> ok
<LasseL> jeg booter altid fra en usbstick oerst
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har haft mange iso filer smidt på en usb key med unetbootin som den maskine booter som om det er peace of cake
<Ubuntubruger7> ja det er bare mig der er alternativ :)
<LasseL> det var dog utroligt
<LasseL> jeg er aa nippet til at reinstallere
<LasseL> hvis jeg havde gjort det med det samme havde jeg vaeret laengere nu
<LasseL> men jeg hader den slags nederlag
<LasseL> hmm
<LasseL> gad vide om det er min windows maskins tastaturlayout som bare gaar igennem over putty
<LasseL> .. det er vel bare det
<LasseL> ;'';';
<LasseL> jeg er en kaempe idiot
<MikeDK> hehe
<LasseL> jesus da
<LasseL> og her kunne jeg have siddet og spillet skydespil i stedet for at lege sysadm
<LasseL> nogen her som spiller black ops?
<LasseL> anyways, tak for moralsk support
<Ubuntubruger7> å
<Ubuntubruger7> lassel keep it freebsd :)
<LasseL> det ved jeg jo hat om
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg ved heller ikke en skid om windows xp, men jeg bruger det her :)
<Ubuntubruger7> har dog en windows 8 leaked iso, lol
<Ubuntubruger7> sikekrt bare fyldt med spyware og virus/phishing mails
<LasseL> hvis du har faaet den paa piratebay, ja
<LasseL> der er godt nok fred og ro herinde
<LasseL> er I fra Vestjylland alle sammen?
<LasseL> eller Finland :p
<LasseL> der bliver sat pris paa pauserne
<LasseL> IRC er vel heller ikke just et web 2.0 media
<lars_t_h> LasseL, der har før været mere gang i den, men de gamle i ubuntu-dk er ikke så aktive mere som de plejede at være ...
<Ubuntubruger7> lassel har du husked at /unignore all :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-30
<Lhademmor> ?spørgsmål Hey, jeg har en ekstern harddisk som tilsyneladende ikke bliver mounted automatisk ved boot i Kubuntu. Hvordan kan jeg få den til det? Skal jeg redigere fstab eller sådan noget, eller er der simplere måder at gøre det på?
<[dmp]> Lhademmor: jeg ville bruge fstab, men jeg bruger ikke gnome - saa jeg kender ikke om der er en nemmere maade
<Ubuntubruger8> Hvordan installerer jeg ubuntu desktop på ubuntu server
<Ubuntubruger8> ?
<Ubuntubruger8> HALLO ER HER NOGEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lhademmor> Ubuntubruger8, hvad i alverden mener du? Ubuntu Desktop og Ubuntu Server er to forskellige ting
<Ubuntubruger8> altså desktop på ubuntu server, ved da godt at ubuntu server og ubuntu desktop er to forskellige ting
<Cutepuppy> ?spørgsmål Jeg har præcis det problem listet i følgende tråd : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743181&highlight=T500, har jeg nogen muligheder for at komme rundt om den fejl og installere 11.04 ? (Ja, har præcis den model computer som nævnt i tråden)
<kristian-aalborg> hmmm... skulle man sætte den gamle desktop op til NAS eller købe en server? Går ud fra, at den gamle bruger mere strøm...
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det her er en ganske billig mini-server til 1100,- kr, du skal kun tilslutte en harddisk med eSATA stik: http://www.opencompany.dk/products.php?showvariant_id=7377
<lars_t_h> Den har ikke grafikkort, du snakker med den via seriel port program først, og senere over netværk (SSH)
<kristian-aalborg> gratis er billigere :)
<lars_t_h> true
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg tror faktisk at jeg vil købe sådan en. Med den kan jeg bygge en fin lille server der kan streame musik og video, og være filserver
<kristian-aalborg> ja, på et tidspunkt er det nok det man skal have
<kristian-aalborg> men for indeværende kunne det være et fint projekt for mig at sætte den gamle desktop op
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<lars_t_h> For mit vedkommende er det sådan at jeg gerne vil sætte gang i min gamle maskine, som har en gammel harddisk, som jeg af gode grunde ikke tør tiltro nogle vigtige data
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-01
<Ubuntubruger4> hej
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg kan ikke se mit trådløs netwærk men det ser ud til mit netkort er aktiveret
<Ubuntubruger4> ved i hvad det kan være det er i ørvigt ubuntu 11.04
<Ubuntubruger4> er her nogen der evt. ved hvad jeg skal gøre
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: hej
<Ubuntubruger4> hej
<TLE> jeg har ikke så meget forstand på trådløst netværk, men hvis du ikke får noget svar efter et stykke tid kan du altid prøve at spørge inde på forummet
<Ubuntubruger4> ja ok er det den rigtigt måde jeg har spurgt på her inde ?
<Ubuntubruger4> er lidt ny
<Ubuntubruger4> ken der du den nye 11.04
<cromag> kan du se andre netværk ?
<Ubuntubruger4> nej det kan jeg ikke
<cromag> ok
<cromag> har du prøvet ubuntu 10.10 ?
<cromag> eller altås, har du opgraderet ?
<Ubuntubruger4> har du et bud på hvad det kan være
<Ubuntubruger4> nej jeg har installeret forfra
<cromag> har du haft 10.10 installeret før så ?
<cromag> eller en anden ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger4> jep og der virkede det perfekt i 10.10
<cromag> der kan jo fint være ændret drivers eller lignende i forbindelse med en ny version af systemet
<cromag> hvad er det for et netkort ?
<Ubuntubruger4> og har mint der virker det også
<Ubuntubruger4> boarcom
<cromag> broadcom ?
<Ubuntubruger4> hvor ser jeg det nøjagit henne
<cromag> sec
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad ?
<cromag> "sec" er "second" som i "2 sekunder" :)
<Ubuntubruger4> okey
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad mener du med 2 sekunder
<cromag> at jeg lige kigger :)
<Ubuntubruger4> nåå okey
<cromag> nåå - i en terminal
<cromag> prøv at skrive: lspci |grep -i net
<cromag> og se om den kommer med meget.
<cromag> ikke smide infoen herind :)
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan laver jeg den lige streg før grep
<cromag> altGr+ den ved siden af backspace
<cromag> det du leder efter er evt. hvor der står noget broadcom eller wifi eller sådan
<Ubuntubruger4> ja det kommer der inde
<cromag> hvilket kommer derinde ?
<cromag> noget med broadcom ?
<cromag> står der modelnummer eller lignende ?
<Ubuntubruger4> jep der står hvilken et det er
<cromag> forklar mig endelig det :)
<Ubuntubruger4> boardcom corporation netXtrem bcm5755m gigabit
<cromag> 2 sec.
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan koåpier jeg tekst fra terminal
<cromag> mener bare man markere det.
<cromag> men erhm er der mere ?
<cromag> det der er dit ethernet kort.
<cromag> altså det trådede net.
<cromag> tror jeg
<Ubuntubruger4> det andet hedder bcm4311
<cromag> ja- det er dit tråedee net
<cromag> ok
<cromag> sec.
<cromag> "øjeblik" :)
<cromag> hvordan er dit engelsk ?
<cromag> der lader til at være en fejl i forbindelse med installationen af driverne
<Ubuntubruger4> okey mit engelsk er ikke godt
<Ubuntubruger4> men kan oversætte det i google
<cromag> der er en fejl når der er 2 netværks kort med samme PCI ID.
<cromag> men
<MikeDK> er der prøvet med "Yderligere drivere" under System->Administration->Yderligere Drivere?
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741865 <- der er folk med samme fejl lader det til.
<MikeDK> jeg plejer at bruge Broadcom STA driveren
<cromag> der er nogle forslag i det mindste.
<cromag> MikeDK: jep - og dne virker som jeg forstår det også fint - men når der er 2 kort med samme pci id er postinstall proceduren åbenbart defekt.
<MikeDK> bcm4311 skulle meget gerne være wifi, så hut jeg visker
<cromag> medmindre jeg misforstår.
<MikeDK> aaah ok
<cromag> og han har 2 boardcom kort.
<Ubuntubruger4> ok tak for det jeg ville prøve at kikke på det i aften
<Ubuntubruger6> hej
<cromag> :D
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan skal min crontab linie se ud hvis jeg skal køre en kommando hver søndag kl0400 hver uge.  noget i retningen af 0 4 * * 0 ?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, brug man pages: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man5/crontab.5.html
<lars_t_h> i en terminal kan du også man 5 crontab, q tast afslutter man læser
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, tak
<jstoone> Hey allesammen! Jeg har et lille problem I forhold til nroff og manpages..
<jstoone> når jeg f.eks. kører komandoe - nroff -Tcp1047 -man slug.man > slug.man.1
<jstoone> når jeg f.eks. kører komandoe - nroff -Tutf0 -man slug.man > slug.man.1
<jstoone> ej.. nu går det helt galt..
<jstoone> når jeg kører kommandoen - nroff -Tutf0 -man slug.man > slug.man.1 - så får den ikke helt Æ Ø Å med, som den burde.
<jstoone> ?spørgsmål når jeg kører kommandoen - nroff -Tutf0 -man slug.man > slug.man.1 - så får den ikke helt Æ Ø Å med, som den burde
<lars_t_h> nroff kan måske ikke lide UTF8 som er standard tegnsæt overalt i Ubuntu og andre distroer
<lars_t_h> jstoone, ^
<jstoone> jeg har også prøvet med latina1 og ascii
<jstoone> latin*
<jstoone> lars_t_h: ^
 * lars_t_h synes at libgparted er noget skod. Den vel meget gerne formattere /dev/sdb1p1, hvilket kernen selvfølgelig brokker sig over, da tilføjelsen p1 er forkert syntax
<lars_t_h> jstoone, det jeg mener er at du skal fortælle den at det du har skrevet er utf8 encoded, alternativt ksal du åbne det i en editor og gemme det i latin-1 encoding f.eks.
<jstoone> lars_t_h: hmm.. det burde jo bare ikke være nødvendigt..
<jstoone> lars_t_h: men jeg vil lige prøve det en gan
<jstoone> en gang*
<jstoone> lars_t_h: Jeg har desværre ikke hældet med mig..
<jstoone> lars_t_h: well well, forsætter arbjedet imorgen (: Sov god. - tak for hjælpen!
<lars_t_h> har du prøvet at spørge på #ubuntu-devel , eller bedre programmets egen IRC kanal.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-23
<nikolaj_basher> god formiddag
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-24
<branduren> god morgen
<jo-erlend> hei. Jeg har laget en lyndemo av Ubuntu for det norske publikum. Jeg prøvde å snakke litt ekstra tydelig, så kanskje den kan være nyttig for dere også? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sup9KgvH7Dk
<jo-erlend> alt er selvsagt tilgjengelig hvis dere vil legge på dansk tale eller noe sånt. Bare å si fra.
 * jo-erlend er kontaktperson i Ubuntu Norge forresten. :)
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg vil gerne installere ubuntu. Jeg er ny bruger, og ikke ind i den tekniske del...
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg ser ubuntu 12.4 kommer om to dage... bør jeg vente?
<Ubuntubruger4> Og hvor kan jeg finne en download/instal guide for dummies/ordinary people... :)
<Ubuntubruger4> Håber nogen kan hjælpe mig på vej.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: Du kan altid opgraderer din installation, så hvis du bare vil igang, så er det bare at gå igang. Jeg opgraderer aldrig mine maskiner de første uger en ny version er kommet ud. Nårjeg så opgraderer så tror jeg at de fleste fejl er blevet rettet og de problemer der evt måtte være, har en workaround man kan finde frem
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download hvis du gerne vil installere. jeg plejer at brænde en cd og så bare følge installationsvejledningen
<jo-erlend> Ubuntubruger4, jeg ville ha installert 12.04 nå, eller ventet et par dager.
<phibxr> Jeg syns at aktiviteten her inde er lidt lav når jeg sammenligner med #ubuntu-se. :P
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-25
<MikeDK> phibxr, no shit, det samme om #ubuntu-dk-snak, der er fuldstændigt dødt for tiden, men det kommer i bølger engang imellem
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : jeg skulle lige hjælpe en i forum med at ændre opstartsrækkefølgen ved dualboot (det plejer at være en ret nem opgave), men opstartshåndteringen (startup-manager) virker ikke for nogen af os pt. ... kan i andre sætte Win som førsteproitet (hvor det så også virker ) ?
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16028
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, man kan "bare" redigere i en af grub2's filer og så køre update-grub med sudo foran
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, måske den kan køre en terminal version
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, yes, men skal vi ikke droppe at forvirre en stakkels ny bruger ;)
<pixiarvai> jeg har også foreslået det i øvrigt
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, eller der findes et andet terminal program der kan det samme?
<pixiarvai> grub customizer
<pixiarvai> er der lige kommet et forslag med
<lars_t_h> ok
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, det kan jeg så ikke få til at virke (ikke et problem for mig, jeg har Ubuntu først). Men jeg tror at det nemmeste er at vente til i morgen, og se om 12.04 laver samme stunt hehe
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jah, 12.04 er dog først tilgængelig omkring kl 23 dansk tid
<pixiarvai> jeg er vågen hehe
<jarlen> Har de ligefrem annonceret et tidspunkt?
<jarlen> Eller gættes der bare, som sædvanlig?
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg skal også prøve den af - jeg kunne ikke lide unity da den kom ud, men den er sikkert blevet mere færdig, så det skal da testes
<pixiarvai> jeg er så mere glad for at gnome kommer med igen
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-26
<Nebulus> Godmorgen Ubunties. Klar til store download dag? :)
<lars_t_h> Nebulus, yeah! :) Unity ser ud til at være kommet så meget længere nu at jeg lige skal prøve unity af i 12.04 LTS, Unity i 11.04 var efter min mening ikke kogt helt færdig, så jeg kom til ikke at lide den, og besluttede at kigge på den igen ved 12.04 hvor den skulle være helt færdig
<lars_t_h> Nebulus, næste gang i 12.10 skulle vi vist begynde at se wayland i stedet for X serveren 0 grafisk desktop bliver endu hurtigere og kræver mindre RAM
<lars_t_h> *s/0/=
<lars_t_h> lars_t_h, jeg tror også at jeg opgraderer til 4 GB fra 2 GB - RAM koster ikke så meget idag
<Nebulus> Jeps det bliver godt.
<Nebulus> Har dog lige selv smidt 8gb i mine maskiner. kostede 240 kr for 2x4 GiB klodser
<TLE> Nebulus: bruger du nogensinde de 4?
<TLE> ahh virtuelle maskine selvfølgelig, der kan forbruget hurtigt vokse
<Nebulus> TLE: Jeg er Java udvikler. I rest my case
<Nebulus> :)
<TLE> auch, har java et stort hukommenlsesforbrug i forhold til andre sprog?
<Nebulus> Men ja. Har allokeret 2g til mit udviklingsværktøj alene, 1g til at køre min test java-server, databasen vil også have hukommelse. Og så er der ikke engang nævnt Firefox, Mail og alt det andet.
<TLE> point taken
<Nebulus> Java bruger ikke nødvendigvis _meget_, men når man udvikler og skal have en masse i luften på en gang så er hukommelse lækkert at have meget af
<MikeDK> dataengros.dk ligger osse ret billigt med ram lige pt
<Nebulus> Har også sat Firefox til at have 1gb cache hukommelse så den ikke skal bruge disken hele tiden
<kristian-aalborg> Nebulus, har jeg misforstået noget eller er Java ret træls på mange punkter?
<Nebulus> kristian-aalborg: Tror det er lidt religion og smag og behag. Java kan jo potentielt performere meget godt, men i hænderne på en amatør vil det som alt andet give problemer
<Nebulus> Men altså al udvikling hvad enten det er Java, C, C++, C# eller whatever kræver masser af CPU og ram til at compile osv. Så man kan lige så godt smide ekstra efter det.
<kristian-aalborg> ja klart
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tror lidt at forskellen er, at dårlig java kan lægge en masknine ned i højere grad end andre ting
<kristian-aalborg> det er mit indtryk i hvert fald
<Nebulus> Det er ikke helt korrekt. Java kører jo faktisk i in virtuel og begrænset maskine. Så hukommelsen vil den ikke kunne sluge, men CPUen kan den naturligvis godt gå amok med, men det er same-same for alle sprog tænker jeg
<laoshi> så er 12.04 LTS netop blevet frigivet!
<pinnerup> Og http://www.ubuntu.com/ er helt utilgængelig :)
<decibyte> sikken fest :)
<pixiarvai> pinnerup, vores forum tager sig også en tur nu
<laoshi> det er bare one.com som ikke fungerer
<pixiarvai> bare ? ;)
<laoshi> som så ofte før...
<pixiarvai> når en af jer kommer igennem til forum, så noter lige tidspunktet, jeg er ved at notere vores nedetid
<pixiarvai> http://www.one.com/da/ er også nede ....... så kan de lærer det :D
<TLE> pixiarvai: det lyder som noget der kunne automatiseres ;)
<pixiarvai> TLE, du giver den bare gas
<TLE> *G*
<pixiarvai> oppe nu
<laoshi> one.com kunne måske kopiere den servicemail jeg fik fra stofa i går: "Grundet uforudsete problemer virker Shop, StartForfra og Arkiv på Stofa SmartTv.
<laoshi> Fejlretning er påbegyndt."
<pixiarvai> :D
<Ubuntubruger9> yo
<sbc> ajenbo: ping
<anders_> pong
<anders_> 10.240 personer
<anders_>     der bor i landet: Danmark
<anders_>     der kan lide #Computers, #Linux, #Ubuntu (operating system) eller #Wubi (Ubuntu installer)
<anders_>     som ikke allerede er forbundet til Ubuntu Danmark
<anders_>  Alle aldre mellem 13-64?
<anders_>  mænd og kvinder?
<anders_>  Arbejde?
<anders_> udannelse?
<anders_> Tekst: Prøv den nye Ubuntu 12.04, og få gratis hjælp på Ubuntu Danmark
<sbc> anders_: lyder fornuftigt.
<sbc> Jeg syntes ikke vi skal sortere i alder, køn, arbejde eller uddannelse :)
<sbc> anders_: Hvis man klikker, ender man så på vores FB side, eller ryger man til forumet?
<anders_> Nej, det er godt nok meget bredt men vi vil jo også nå alle
<anders_> man kommer til facebook siden.
<sbc> ok
<anders_> Jeg kan muligvis ændre det, men tror det er en ok ide at holde folk på facebook
<sbc> Så skal vi være ekstra opmærksomme på siden, så der ikke sidder folk alene uden hjælp :)
<anders_> Ja :)
<anders_> Skal vi tilføje noget til teksten der beskriver hvad Ubuntu er for de uindvidede?
<sbc> anders_: Hvor meget tekst er der plads til? Betaler vi for mængden af tekst?
<sbc> anders_: Jeg syntes egentlig den tekst du skrev lyder fin. Har svært ved at se hvad der skal beskrive det præcist nok på relativt kort plads.
<anders_> Vi bruger 4/6 linjer
<anders_> Tilføj linux et sted?
<anders_> Dette er max: "Prøv den nye Ubuntu Linux 12.04, og få gratis hjælp på Ubuntu Danmark. Jeg er en lille som"
<anders_> + et logo (Har brugt Ubuntus nuværende)
<sbc> anders_: Måske "hjælp hos" i stedet på "hjælp på"? Men jeg er ikke helt sikker på hvad der egentlig er det rigtige.
<sbc> *i stedet for
<anders_> ok
<sbc> hvordan syntes du det lyder?
<anders_> godt
<sbc> jeg har ikke noget jeg kan se galt med annoncen så :)
<anders_> Jeg blæser hele beløbet af på Facebook.
<anders_> (bliver for småt hvis vi også skal køre på google)
<anders_> De forslår vi køre den i en måned og det vil så være en ca. pris på 2,85 kr pr klik.
<sbc> lyder sikkert rigtigt nok.
<sbc> :)
<anders_> Svarende til 175 nye brugere
<sbc> cool
<anders_> Jeg sætter den til at køre fra  i morgen så vi ved 12.04 er udgivet og så vi måske lige kan nå at installere det selv :)
<sbc> godt :)
<anders_> Super så køre vi
<sbc> \o/ Yay!
<anders_> :)
<jarlen> Det skulle også være billigere at køre facebook ads hvor målet er hos Facebook selv, end at reklamere eksternt
<Ubuntubruger0> wow flere online end jeg regnede med
<Ubuntubruger0> er der nogen der kan give lidt ubuntu support?
<Ubuntubruger0> hallo?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: Folk kender forskellige dele af ubuntu, saa det er svaert at sige om nogen kan hjaelpe dig med dit problem, uden at vide hvad problemet er
<Ubuntubruger0> fair nok
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har en 10.10 installeret på en partition
<Ubuntubruger0> har skaffet 12.04 og ville gerne clean installere den oven i den gamle
<Ubuntubruger0> har botet fra den nye version og klikket installer men blev pludselig i tvivl om hvilken partition ejg skal overskrive, så sider nu og checker mine diskdrev
<Ubuntubruger0> har en 500 gb hardisk delt i to dele
<Ubuntubruger0> men det mystiske er at jeg har en 0x05 udvidet disk som på en eller anden måde giver mig 250 extra plads, ved siden af min ubuntu instalation på 250
<Ubuntubruger0> det fatter jeg ikke rigtigt noget af
<Ubuntubruger0> går afk lidt cya
<sbc> Ubuntubruger0: Har du nogen data på den gamle install som du skal gemme, eller skal det hele rydes for at give plads til den nye?
<Ubuntubruger0> sorry tog længere tid end forventet, men nej intet skal gemmes
<Ubuntubruger0> nogen andre der kan svare på mit spørgsmål?
<Ubuntubruger0> har en 500 gb hardisk delt op i: windows på 250 gb og 240gb til ubuntu og åbenbart 240 gb til en udvidet 0x05, nogen der kan forklare hvorfor jeg har mere plads end jeg har og hvad den udvidet disk gør
<pixiarvai> gutter .... var det så svært at fortælle ubuntubruger0 at det er den første valgmulighed der skulle vælges ved install?  ;-)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-27
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål - har prøvet at kopiere 129gb billeder fra extern harddisk til intern - det går godt et stykke tid, men så stopper den bare - ingen fejlmeddelelse eller andre beskedder - den stopper bare. Hvad har jeg gjort forkert?
<rbnielsen> Nå, hvordan lyder dommen på 12.04?
<pixiarvai> den er stabil som forventet. jeg skal så lige pille lidt mere, for gnome-panel er ikke så fleksibel som ønsket
<pixiarvai> vedr. unity, så syntes jeg stadigt at det er en dårlig ide, at man skal op i det øverste panel, hvis man f.eks. vil vise skjulte filer i nautilus
<rbnielsen> Jeg er godt nok også træt af unity. :/
<rbnielsen> Det sløver min bærbar helt vild.
<pixiarvai> men der er nok heller ingen i forum, som regnede med at jeg pludseligt kom til at elske Unity hehe
<rbnielsen> Synes generelt at ubuntu er blevet mere og mere sløv i det grundt alt det "eye-candy" der skal i
<rbnielsen> hehe
<rbnielsen> Jeg ved ikke om det er ubuntu generelt eller de programmer jeg bruger som kan sløve det hele..
<rbnielsen> Jeg har nok som standard xchat, empathy og chrome kørende.
<pixiarvai> gnome-panel virker hurtigt nok, jeg skal bare finde ud af de mere "simple" ting. bla. mangler jeg at kunne fjerne ikoner fra panelet (jeg lavede et FF-ikon med drag-and-drop, men jeg kan ikke fjerne det igen)
<rbnielsen> hehe
<Simooon> Jeg synes efterhånden også der er kommet lidt rigeligt bloat, så jeg er skiftet over til xubuntu her for nyligt, det er faktisk meget nice :-)
<pixiarvai> hvis jeg ville have at min pc lignede en MAc, så havde jeg nok købt sådan en
<rbnielsen> Jeg kunne egentlig godt være fristet til at prøve Lubuntu.
<rbnielsen> Prøvede at "konvertere" min ubuntu til lubuntu, men det gik bare i hegnet.
<rbnielsen> Så jeg skal prøve en dag bare at lave en clean install
<pixiarvai> pt beholder jeg i hvert fald 10.04 på min stationærer
<dmcn> jeg går sgu desværre mac-vejen næste gang - jeg synes ubuntu (og linux mint, som jeg bruger nu) har bevæget sig i en lidt forkert retning efterhånden
<pixiarvai> ahaaaaaa, der er 3 muligheder for "gnome" (i pakken gnome-panel), og da jeg nåede til den tredje, kunne jeg pille løs igen ....... lækkert :D
<pixiarvai> Alt+højreklik åbner menuerne
<pixiarvai> min dag er reddet :D
<dmcn> pixiarvai, årh, snazzy shortcut :)
<pixiarvai> hvem finder på den slags, jeg køber da heller ikke et topnøglesæt, og skal rode med at det er låst sammen hehe
<pixiarvai> anyway, jeg tror at det kan tweakes lige så meget som G2, det er bare lige det med at finde rundt i starten
<pixiarvai> rbnielsen, du skulle tage og prøve gnome-panel , det virker hurtigt og præcist, og der er vist nok man kan pille ved
<rbnielsen> Jeg har vist også prøvet det engang, men det gik ikke så godt synes jeg. :p
<pixiarvai> hehe
<rbnielsen> Der var mange ting som jeg synes konfliktede og så kørte det ikke ordentligt og stabilt som jeg synes det skulle
<pixiarvai> det vil jeg så heller ikke påstå, men efter at jeg fandt det trick med "at vælge mulighed nr 3 ved boot", går det helt som i G2
<rbnielsen> Tror faktisk jeg prøvede det inden jeg "konverterede" til lubuntu.
<rbnielsen> Og det hjalp heller ikke synderligt på lubuntu ;)
<rbnielsen> Okay :)
<rbnielsen> Jeg tænker nok at jeg lige skal have fundet en måde så den selv genopretter alle de konfigurationsfiler og indstillinger.
<rbnielsen> En af mine kammerater foreslog at jeg kunne logge ind i root, og så rename mit homedir til noget andet.
<rbnielsen> Og derefter logge ud og ind igen med mit brugernavn.
<pixiarvai> så den laver en helt ny mappe ?
<rbnielsen> Så skulle ubuntu selv gå igang med at genoprette alle mapper og konfigurationsfiler osv til default.
<rbnielsen> Ja.
<rbnielsen> f.eks hvis mig homedir er rbnielsen, så logge ind i root, mv -r rbnielsen/ old-rbnielsen/
<rbnielsen> og så logge ind som rbnielsen igen, og så skulle den genoprette rbnielsen/
<rbnielsen> så kan jeg flytte al mit data tilbage igen fra old-rbnielsen ind i den nye.
<rbnielsen> På den måde være udenom hele det backup issue og reinstall
<rbnielsen> Selvfølgelig hjælper det ikke på systemfilerne
<pixiarvai> tag en backup først
<rbnielsen> Men alle de custom konfigurationer skulle ude så.
<pixiarvai> ellers tror jeg at ideen virker
<rbnielsen> Jeg har heller ikke gjort det endnu. ;)
<rbnielsen> Jeg skal lige overveje om jeg tør, eller hvorledes. ;)
<rbnielsen> Ikke at jeg skulle have nogen grund til at tvivle på ham :)
<rbnielsen> Men problemet er også lidt at jeg ikke rigtig har noget sted at lave backup til :p
<pixiarvai> heh
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-28
<rbnielsen> Er der andre der har oplevet her på det sidste at når ubuntu går i den der sorte pauseskærm at selve gui ikke reagerer når man vækker den igen?
<rbnielsen> For at få den til at reagere må jeg lige skifte over til en terminal og tilbage til der hvor gui er
<lars_t_h> rbnielsen, lyder som en bug i X, jeg forstår det sådan at CTRL+ALT+F1 og så CTRL+ALT+F7 og så kommer GUi tilbage ...
<lars_t_h> det er X serveren der styrer det
<lars_t_h> eller det kan self også være grafikkort device driveren
<lars_t_h> prøv at opdatere device driver til grafikkort
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål nogen der haft problemer med vanvittig langsomt internet efter frisk installation af 12.04? det går megalangsomt. Nogle internetsider kommer aldrig frem. Lige nu sidder jeg på en Win7 maskine på samme net, og også trådløst, og det kører uden problemer
<rbnielsen> lars_t_h, det er noget der er kommet inden for den sidste måneds tid. Og det er heller ikke hver gang jeg vækker den, at gui'en ikke vil reagere
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ikke her - alt virker upåklageligt, du skulle måske prøve at spørge i forum
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger5, jeg har heller ikke oplevet problemet. men vi må jo kigge på det :)
<cromag> jeg har lydproblemer i stedet for :P
<pixiarvai> cromag, hvad siger du?, jeg kan ikke hører dig ;-)
<cromag> :P
<Ubuntubruger5> lars_t_h - ok - tak anyway :)
<Ubuntubruger5> pixiarvai: tror jeg væbner mig med tålmodighed og sover på det. hvis det stadig er et problem skriver jeg på forum. god weekend!
<pixiarvai> prøv http://www.speedtest.net/ , og se om det ser ok ud. ping tiden er måske problemet
<cromag> jeg har ikke bootet ubuntu så meget som jeg har nu
<pixiarvai> hvis vi ser bort fra selvforskyldte problemer (jeg pillede lidt for meget med gnome, og måtte ominstallere efter 12 timer), er jeg faktisk sluppet perfekt igennem uden problemer med u12
<Ubuntubruger5> pixiarvai: ok, nu prøvede jeg lige speedtest.net. Den startede med at teste ping, og jeg ventede måske 15 sekunder før den test var færdig (selve ping testen) - men de samlede resultater lyder egentlig ok (ping: 48ms/down 8Mbps/up 0.9Mbps). Det virker weird!?
<Ubuntubruger5> pixiarvai: gav lige http://www.pingtest.net et skud også - og det ser kanon ud (0% loss, ping 34 og kitter 9ms). jeg forstår hat - siderne er stadig vildt langsomme at hente
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger5, i Punkt 5 http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/01/04/ubuntu-faq-ofte-stillede-sporgsmal/#a20_5 er der en lang kommando, du kan lige kører den inden du skriver et indlæg, og smide linket med i et indlæg i forum. der er en masse info om netværket
<Ubuntubruger5> pixiarvai: ok, det vil jeg gøre
<cromag> hmm
<cromag> nå
<cromag> det er godt nok weird.
<cromag> jeg kan ikke teste mit lydkort inde i system indstillinger
<cromag> men jeg har lyd når jeg prøver med lyd efekter inde fra samme panel
<cromag> jeg har dog ingen startup lyd mere..
<cromag> nogle gode idéer ? :D
<lars_t_h> startlyd ikke installeret?
<lars_t_h> driver indlæses lidt sent kig i kernens log
<cromag> er det ikke en standard ting ?
<cromag> well, jeg har faktisk lyd fandt jeg ud af
<cromag> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav virker fint f.eks.
<cromag> men jeg kan ikke lave den test i settings
<cromag> og min xbmc virker af tis
<lars_t_h> cromag, måske du skal ind op pille i volumen med alsamixer i en terminal
<lars_t_h> *s/op/og
<cromag> jeg repetere lige :)
<cromag> [280412.231506] < cromag> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav virker fint f.eks.
<cromag> det var måske noget andet du tætnke på ?
<lars_t_h> kig i /var/log efter fejlmeddelelser
<cromag> har du noget bestemt i tankerne ?
<cromag> ved du hvad det lydikon hedder i panelet ?
<cromag> den har jeg fået fjernet også selvfølgelig ;)
<pixiarvai_> cromag, det er vist en samlet, og den hedder: Indicator Applet Complete
<cromag> ok, jeg ser lige om jeg kan genbygge den
<pixiarvai_> gnome?
<cromag> ye
<cromag> 12.04
<cromag> mit lyd virker faktisk helt korrekt
<pixiarvai> samme her
<cromag> men jeg kan ikke teste og ting fra system settings som jeg skrev tidligere.
<cromag> nu prøvede jeg lige med totem
<cromag> det virker fint med en video
<cromag> men min startlyd er væk f.eks.
<cromag> det undre mig lidt
<pixiarvai> jeg har egentligt slet ikke fået afprøvet totem ... men vlc virker vist ok (jeg har ikke prøvet så mange filtyper)
<cromag> nu prøvede jeg også bare en random fil der havde været afspillet før, og så var det lige totem der åbnede dne for mig hehe
<cromag> men normalt er xbmc min fortrukkene.
<cromag> og det er hér problemet er.
<cromag> min lyd er væk dér
<pixiarvai> nu du siger det, mit script plejer at oprette en opstartslyd med "paint in black". det har virket i mange år, men u12 spiller den ikke
<pixiarvai> også gnome-panel på min
<cromag> jeg forstår ikke det sidste du skriver
<pixiarvai> at jeg har installeret pakken "gnome-panel", og at det er den jeg kører med
<cromag> ah
<pixiarvai> +lidt extra ... man skal jo kunne pille hehehe
<cromag> ;)
<cromag> jeg booter nu for 600'ne gang tror jeg
<cromag> det er helt galt hvor meget jeg har rebootet den sidste uge
<pixiarvai> vildt
<cromag> måske overdrevet lidt, men mange gange..
<pixiarvai> max 4 her
<cromag> jeg er i hvert fald på 30 nu tror jeg
<cromag> jeg har overvejet at starte forfra.
<cromag> jeg føler bare ikke helt for det.
<pixiarvai> har du tjekket om "påmindelseslyd" er sat fra? . min var det på u12
<cromag> den kender jeg vist ikke den dér.
<cromag> er det start op lyden ?
<pixiarvai_> det ved jeg så ikke lige pt, jeg trykker selv læs
<pixiarvai_> heh
<pixiarvai_> løs
<pixiarvai> cromag, jeg fandt den pakker som styrer loginlyden i gnome. jeg har smidt den ind under opstartsprogrammer, og er ved at reboote .... så ser vi ;)
<pixiarvai> øv
<pixiarvai> den gik ikke
<cromag> jeg installerede bare gnome-panel
<cromag> så fik jeg ikonet igen
<pixiarvai> super
<cromag> men ingen login lyd
<pixiarvai> samme her
<pixiarvai> og lydfilen er det rigtige sted, og virker
<cromag> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126700/how-to-add-the-old-startup-sound-not-login-sound efter den ?
<pixiarvai> jeg ved ikke engang om det virker med unity
<cromag> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125533/did-the-new-login-sound-not-make-it-into-12-04
<cromag> det er totalt sort.
<pixiarvai> ahhhh, jeg var tæt på
<pixiarvai> jeg tror det kan fikses nu
<pixiarvai> jeg havde sat "canberra-gtk-play" som kommando i den menu
<cromag> ah
<cromag> det er da stadig meget underligt.
<pixiarvai> du kan da bare vente lidt. jeg skal nok forsøge hehe
<cromag> well, jeg er mere vild efter at få lyd i min XBMC
<cromag> godt nok ikke mange besvarelser fra #ubuntu efterhånden
<pixiarvai> wow 1700+
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966840 der er det løst
<cromag> ja, der er ret mange derinde.
<cromag> det fik jeg til at virke.
<pixiarvai> hmmm, det er samme løsning, som desværre ikke virker her. gad vide om det er fordi min u12 er en opdateret beta hehe
<cromag> det er ikke til at svare på selvfølgelig.
<pixiarvai> jeg giver op for i dag, men jeg skal nok kigge på det med login-lyden i morgen
<cromag> lige den fik jeg fixet med den post
<pixiarvai> du kan da lige se mit skrivebord http://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/screen_12_04_arvai.png , jeg er ikke helt færdig, men det er ret godt (efter min egen mening)
<cromag> enig - jeg bruger ikke rigtig mit skrivebord til ngoet.
<cromag> jeg køre ubuntu på jbo, men den skal have mere power for at gøre noget godt.
<pixiarvai> jbo?
<cromag> job :)
<pixiarvai> lol ok, jeg er med nu
<pixiarvai> nu vi er ved power, så er det en meget begrænset liste af opstartsprogrammer, som der er med default .. jeg fandt en guide i forum, hvor man får HELE listen (som man også gjorte tidligere)
<pixiarvai> hov, der var da også noget om opstartslyden i den guide
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14912 .... punkt1 er det med opstartsprogrammer, som jeg vil foreslå at du kigger på
<cromag> altså, jeg fik løst dét problem tidliger
<cromag> +e
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966840
<cromag> [290412.001736] < cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966840 der er det løst
<cromag> [290412.002139] < cromag> det fik jeg til at virke.
<pixiarvai> jep, men det virkede ikke lige her
<cromag> ah nej
<cromag> det skrev du godt nok
<pixiarvai> det hjalp så heller ikke
<cromag> jeg må sove lidt
<cromag> nat
<pixiarvai> cu
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-29
<Ubuntubruger1> Nogen online? (:
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-24
<simon> hejsa
<simon> jeg er ved at installere MATLAB, men den fejler fordi mit netkort ikke hedder "ethX", men i stedet hedder "wlp2s0". i stedet for at omdøbe mit netværkskort, hvis navn jeg har det fint med, tænkte jeg på at lave en fake eth0 som en bro til mit trådløse netkort og fløj al trafik til det. jeg kan godt lave en bro og tilføje mit andet netkort til det, men jeg ved ikke hvordan jeg peger trafikken rundt.
<simon> lige nu har jeg: brctl addbr eth0; og jeg forsøger brctl addif eth0 wlp2s0, men får en Operation not permitted. hvis jeg kører "iw dev wlp2s0 set 4addr on", så kan jeg godt tilføje wlp2s0 til broen, men så mister jeg internetforbindelsen.
<simon> jeg ved ikke om en bro er det jeg egentlig ønsker. jeg tænkte bare, det kunne være en fiks løsning mens jeg installerede programmet at omdøbe mit netkort midlertidigt til eth0.
<simon> eller dvs., hvis programmet fortsat kræver et andet netkort, kunne det være smart at aliase det til whichever netkort jeg bruger (det er lidt forskelligt)
<[dmp]> simon: Jeg kan ikke hjælpe dig direkte, men på matlabs side står der et forslag på hvordan du kan gøre vha udev.  http://www.mathworks.se/support/solutions/en/data/1-661QJD/index.html?solution=1-661QJD
<simon> [dmp], tak. den har jeg læst. jeg prøver at finde en måde som ikke medfører at jeg skal omdøbe mine netkort, ved at have et virtuelt netkort som router trafikken fra det netkort jeg aktivt bruger (hvilket veksler)
<simon> to sek, jeg prøver lige at omdøbe mit netkort midlertidigt
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-28
<Barnabas> sidder på en 12.04.2 LTS release
<Barnabas> nikolaj@stevieray:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<Barnabas> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Barnabas> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<Barnabas> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<Barnabas> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"
<Barnabas> Burde der ikke komme en update option til den nye 13.04 ?
<Barnabas> aah den nye er ikke en lts viser det sig ..
<Barnabas> makes sense
<no-thing2> hvad er ubuntu nu fixet på?
<no-thing2> det udspringer fra debian ikke?
<no-thing2> eller hvordan er det lige
<cgtdk> jo, Ubuntu er Debian-deriveret
<no-thing2> ahhh ja
<no-thing2> Godt nok mange herinde
<no-thing2> eller flere end så mange andre danske kanaler :P
<jarlen> Der er ikke mere aktivitet af den grund
<no-thing2> Ahh okey :/
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-21
<Ubuntubruger1> Skal jeg skrive mit ? her ??
<Ubuntubruger1> starting sector number 4294967296 exceeds the msdos-partition-tabel-imposed maximum of 4294967295
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger1> ? jeg forsøger at installer ubuntu 14 ( den sidste nye) da jeg ønsker at windows 8.1 stadig skal virke mens jeg prøver linux, har jeg valgt inst side om side, men jeg får en fejl : starting sector number 4294967296 exceeds the msdos-partition-tabel-imposed maximum of 4294967295
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-20
<Ubuntubruger1> spørgsmål"  hejsa jeg tænkte om jeg kunne få lidt hjælp herinde. Jeg har købt et EVGA GTX 660 ti FTW signature 2 for cirka 2 år siden og for nyelig synes jeg blæser kørte lidt hurtig nok i forehold til det plejer så jeg downloadede precision x inde på evga hjemmeside og kunne se mit grafikkort havde en temp på 72 c uden nogen form for belastning . Det undre mig bare for jeg mener ik det før i tiden blev så varmt
<Ubuntubruger1> synes det er lidt højt men jeg kender ik normalen i temp på mit kort
<Ubuntubruger8> hej
<Ubuntubruger8> Er det en aktiv chat?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-26
<Christian_Arvai> Generalforsamling og bestyrelsesvalg - søndag d. 26. april kl 16
<sbc> Generalforsamling *NU* i #ubuntu-dk-moede !
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-25
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål Har vsftpd kørende og det virker umiddelbart. Problem er ved download fra ftp, hvor filer stopper efter kort tid. Nogle gange kan man hente en hel fil, hvis den er forholdsvis lille, under 2MB.
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-27
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål
<mads-> Ubuntubruger1: !svar
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej Mads. Er du mester i vsftpd ?
<mads-> Slet, slet ikke. Desværre.
<mads-> Er der ikke en log fil du kan læse?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jo, men den giver ikke noget hint om noget som helst. Server virker som sådan, upload er fin, men download er helt nede på 25kbs og ofte ender i en disconnect.
<mads-> Er det fordi du ikke har sat passive / active korrekt op?
<Ubuntubruger1> Tja... Jeg skulle mene det var sat korrekt, det virker jo, bare ikke skidegodt.
<mads-> Nej, det lyder det ikke til
<mads-> Det lyder lidt som om du har glemt at sætte noget active/passive op
<Ubuntubruger3> hej
<Ubuntubruger3> er der en der ved hvordan man opdater fra 14.4 til 16.4 har lave cd-rom men den køre ikke ind
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-28
<Ubuntubruger0> join
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg forsøger at installere med et mini.iso, da pc'en ikke kan boote fra DVD. Det går fint  indtil "sætter landscape-client (i386) op". Her går installationen i stå ved 15% fuldført. Har forsøgt at installere to gange, men stopper samme sted. Er der nogen, der har erfaring med dette? måske skal jeg bare fravælge Landscape?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-04-26
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej - er der et fællesskab i Kbh - som mødes med jævne mellemrum?
<Ubuntubruger9> ? Hej er der et fællesskab i Kbh -- som mødes med jævne mellemrum?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-04-27
<pinnerup> Så er der installeret bionisk bæver her.
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Hi, I have a problem with booting my system. can anyone help?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-04-28
<mikini> Ubuntubruger3: Not unless you provide a lot more details. What hardware? What OS? Where does it halt? What messages do you see?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-04-29
<soon> hallo ... nogen der har Empathy installeret på en Ubuntu 18.04? Jeg vil gerne have bekræftet en bug...
#ubuntu-dk 2020-04-23
<Ubuntubruger37> ?spørgsmål
<Help2day> nogen der har et link til ubuntu lts 20.04 uden at den er beta
